# The name of the game is.... The Name Game



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

Pretty straightfoward really, just guess the name of the person above you (last person to post) and give a reason why.

Rules:
1. Don't post if for whatever reason you know the name of the last guy to post. Wait til someone posts who's name you don't already know.
2. No research! Don't check the new members threads or profiles. If you find somebody's name out from any research don't post, it defeats the object. Some people have names in their screen name that isn't always their actual name lol, so take that into account.
3. Only tell people if they get it right, though I'd be amazed if anybody does. If somebody guesses wrong, feel free to comment but only if you're playing the game following the above rules i.e you must be guessing a name.
4. ?????
5. PROFIT!

Readysteadygo


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jun 10, 2011)

Jake ^


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll say two posts above me, because Sk3ks1s has 'Jeff' clearly underneath his username. 

So, Dave? You sound like a Dave. Dave's usually seem to be intelligent,


----------



## Jontain (Jun 10, 2011)

Prydogga 

Going with steve...... Steve?


----------



## avenger (Jun 10, 2011)

jontain = jonathan


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

Guessing Jonathan on Jontain.

Edit: Fuckin' ninja 

Avenger... Simon..


----------



## Jontain (Jun 10, 2011)

ha figured mine would be quick to get and you guys even got it spelt right...

"no its not john, or johnny, nope not jonathon either!"

Murmel...... hmmmm not great with names from other languages (fail)..... il guess

Bjorn?


----------



## avenger (Jun 10, 2011)

no simon here, mines actually jonathan too.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

You weren't supposed to say your name unless it was guessed correctly.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 10, 2011)

^
Chris?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

^Joe...Maybe Dave.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jun 10, 2011)

Nojyeloot


Craig? No real reason just guessing


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 10, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> ^Joe...Maybe Dave.





> Nojyeloot
> 
> 
> Craig? No real reason just guessing





> Jim.



NOPE


----------



## JamesM (Jun 10, 2011)

Jim.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> Chris?



Nope, but that was almost my name.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 10, 2011)

There's no success in this game!!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuck it. You're all Richard.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Fuck it. You're all Richard.



I am a dick, how'd you know?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Guitarman700-I'm going to guess Travis. I don't know why, that was the first thing that popped into my head.



The Armada said:


> Fuck it. You're all Richard.



Nope.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

Dragon - Christopher?

I can give you a hint for my name, it's not really typically Swedish, it's not a common name, but it appears in other countries too, notably the US and the UK where it's not really common either 
Just so that you guys don't go all middle ages and think my name is like Fredrik-Gustav or something..


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Guitarman700-I'm going to guess Travis. I don't know why, that was the first thing that popped into my head.



Way off on that one.
I'm gonna guess...Steven?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Dragon - Christopher?



By almost, I mean that in the list of names my parents were going through to choose my name, Christopher came up on my mom's list.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> By almost, I mean that in the list of names my parents were going through to choose my name, Christopher came up on my mom's list.


That doesn't make it almost 

I think we should change the rules to; one must mention the first letter of their name. This isn't gonna work otherwise because there are millions of names around the globe.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Murmel said:


> That doesn't make it almost
> 
> I think we should change the rules to; one must mention the first letter of their name. This isn't gonna work otherwise because there are millions of names around the globe.



Yeah, it does, it was almost chosen to be my name.

Is your name Lukas? Wait, is it spelt with a C or a K in Sweden? I know in a few languages it's spelt with a K.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2011)

Dragonblade629... hmm, you seem like a Godfrey to me... 

I keeed. Dave?


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 10, 2011)

James


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL @ this thread


^^^I'm gunna go ahead and say Joey.

And no I'm not Dave


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 10, 2011)

Joeywilson...hmmm...


must be..Charles! 

EDIT, 

Frank?


----------



## Tree (Jun 10, 2011)

^Ivan

Cause it's in his username. I could be wrong


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Yeah, it does, it was almost chosen to be my name.
> 
> Is your name Lukas? Wait, is it spelt with a C or a K in Sweden? I know in a few languages it's spelt with a K.


It can be spelt both ways.

Tree - Sam?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Mercedes


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine starts with a C, is derived from an old Irish name.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 10, 2011)

I know it. :giggle:


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I know it. :giggle:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Murmel said:


> It can be spelt both ways.



Does that mean I got it right?



Guitarman700 said:


> Mine starts with a C, is derived from an old Irish name.



Connor?



BucketheadRules said:


> Dragonblade629... hmm, you seem like a Godfrey to me...
> 
> I keeed. Dave?



Nope.

My name begins with an A, and has two common nicknames.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Connor?



Close, but no.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Does that mean I got it right?


No 

Guitarman - Colin?


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

^Sven


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

Murmel said:


> No
> 
> Guitarman - Colin?



Yup!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Connor?



You didn't get his but you unintentionally got mine 

As for the hint towards your name... Alexander (Alex)?


----------



## Tree (Jun 10, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Tree - Sam?



Nope  My name has quite a few more letters in it.

BucketheadRules- I'm gonna go with either Bucket, or uhhhhhhh Jack I guess.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2011)

Tree - Roberto, because I heard he likes stabbing.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> Tree - Roberto, because I heard he likes stabbing.



^Hmm....I'm gonna take a shot in the dark here and guess....Steve.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> ^Hmm....I'm gonna take a shot in the dark here and guess....Steve.



Guitarman700 - is Colin by any chance?


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 10, 2011)

Scar symmetry-no clue here at all, Myles


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> You didn't get his but you unintentionally got mine
> 
> As for the hint towards your name... Alexander (Alex)?


Nope.

Mountainjam-I don't have anything to go with, so I'll just say...Phil?http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/mountainjam.html


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 10, 2011)

^^

So if Chris is close, are you Krissy  

In seriousness, I am going to take a stab with Will

Seeing as I have made no secret of my name this next one should be a gimme.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Mountainjam-I don't have anything to go with, so I'll just say...Phil?http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/mountainjam.html



Im gonna guess your Anthony, and im not Phil lol, starts with an M


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuckin Randy, yours is too hard!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> In seriousness, I am going to take a stab with Will





mountainjam said:


> Im gonna guess your Anthony, and im not Phil lol, starts with an M



Nope.

MFB- Matthew? I'm guessing MFB are your initials.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Nope.
> 
> MFB- Matthew? I'm guessing MFB are your initials.



Matt it is
But not even close on fb


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Michael?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Sweet Kenny Mullins?

That name just sounds good to me. 



> Sweet Johnny doesn't know what's goin' on, but it's decidedly unsweet!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Sweet Kenny Mullins?
> 
> That name just sounds good to me.



Sounds like a 1920's Chicago gangster.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2011)

Tree said:


> Nope  My name has quite a few more letters in it.
> 
> BucketheadRules- I'm gonna go with either Bucket, or uhhhhhhh Jack I guess.



My name was unintentionally revealed by dragonblade... see the post you quoted


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys give it away much to easily...

Also, don't be stupid, everyone knows Randy's name is Phyllis...


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 10, 2011)

Fun111- Alex? totally randomly guessing 

I doubt someone's going to guess mine


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Fun111- Alex? totally randomly guessing
> 
> I doubt someone's going to guess mine



Ishmael? Danny? Titan Strokehard?


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 10, 2011)

^Michael 

Now, who dares to try to guess mine?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Fun111- Alex? totally randomly guessing
> 
> I doubt someone's going to guess mine



Amstrad Popfrig?

Peter Comeinmyear?

Honeybun Q. Suckmaster-Burstingfoam?

Alan?


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

^James?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)

^Stephen.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 10, 2011)

This is *NOT* the name game.


_THIS_ is:



Buck Buck bo-Buck banana fana fo :golf: fee fi mo Muck, Buck!


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 10, 2011)

^Shono?


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

^Walter?



highlordmugfug said:


> ^Stephen.



Not even close.


----------



## hereticemir (Jun 10, 2011)

Jonathan


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> Chris?





dragonblade629 said:


> Nope.
> 
> MFB- Matthew? I'm guessing MFB are your initials.



Part of it's my name, but no not Matthew


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 10, 2011)

MFB said:


> Part of it's my name, but no not Matthew



Made For Babies?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Sweet Kenny Mullins?
> 
> That name just sounds good to me.



That would be an epic fucking name ... however it is not mine!


----------



## Asrial (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Sonny Kramer? I dunno. 
ANYWAY! I donate 50$ worth of O2 molecules to the dude who guesses my name!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrong sucka! 

And for your name... Is it one of these?
Jens, Peter, Lars, Michael, Henrik, Søren, Neils, Thomas, Hans, or Jørgen


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

^Steve?



hereticemir said:


> Jonathan



Even further off.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 10, 2011)

Adam?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

-42- said:


> ^Steve?



Steven actually, but close enough! 
However, I do not use my first name... So you still have to guess my middle name!


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 10, 2011)

Murmel- Daniel? 

and to whoever tried to guess mine- not even remotely close  though you do get credit for creativity 

EDIT: Ninja'd! 

since we moved to middle name... Kyle?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> since we moved to middle name... Kyle?



Correct sir!


----------



## Asrial (Jun 10, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> Wrong sucka!
> 
> And for your name... Is it one of these?
> Jens, Peter, Lars, Michael, Henrik, Søren, Neils, Thomas, Hans, or Jørgen



Nope, not even close on any of them. 
Got to mention though; my fathers name is Henrik Jørgen -----------. Last part is blurred out, as that would give hint to my name. :I


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Nope, not even close on any of them.
> Got to mention though; my fathers name is Henrik Jørgen -----------. Last part is blurred out, as that would give hint to my name. :I



1. Lucas?
2. Mikkel?
3. Noah?
4. William?
5. Oliver?
6. Mathias?
7. Magnus?
8. Emil?
9. Frederik?
10. Mads?

No, I'm not Alex


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 10, 2011)

Charles/Charlie.


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

Alexander Murphy? 



Murmel said:


> Adam?



Not close either, the number of letters in my name is the average of the last two guesses for my name


----------



## Asrial (Jun 10, 2011)

^No idea. James?


Fun111 said:


> 1. Lucas?
> 2. Mikkel?
> 3. Noah?
> 4. William?
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 10, 2011)

Nope and this isn't school, nobody wants to do math, Paul? (-42-)

Edit: Asrial = Robert. Don't lie.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Honest to god, I do not lie, and nope, that's not my name.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 10, 2011)

Elias? Valdemar? Valhalla?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol at Valhalla. XD
I don't even know that if I give a hint, it would be revealed in an instant. GARGH!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Tiffany?


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 10, 2011)

Gustavus?

(I apologize for the Swedish-ness of that name)

...Christian...now that's a Danish name...


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

Johnathan? 



Asrial said:


> ^No idea. James?



No, the average of eight and four is six. My name has six letters.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 10, 2011)

-42- said:


> Johnathan?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the average of eight and four is six. My name has six letters.



Joseph?


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

^Maurice

I'm 100% uncertain.

Also I'm not Charlie. A clue, my name is used as a verb in colloquial British English. There aren't many names you can say that about...


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 10, 2011)

Tom/tommy? xD pure fuckin guess xD


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol! I'd love to know how you tommy something...

Why don't you explain, Jacob?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 10, 2011)

^Jack.


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

Ummm...Jeff? 



PyramidSmasher said:


> Joseph?



No J's.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Lol! I'd love to know how you tommy something...
> 
> Why don't you explain, Jacob?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Murmel- Daniel?
> 
> and to whoever tried to guess mine- not even remotely close  though you do get credit for creativity
> 
> ...



David?

Remember whoever posts next, my name starts with an A and has two commonly used nicknames. I'll add to that, one is the first three letters then a Y, the other is just the last four letters of my name.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 10, 2011)

^^

you are now Carl (whether you like it or not)


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Made For Babies?



Yup, it's true, my name is actually "Made for Babies"; thank goodness none of you were there in middle-school to see the abuse I got for it 



Spoiler



I actually just realized my name is TERRIBLY obvious to find out



Also, Myghin = Kevin?


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

Byron?



dragonblade629 said:


> David?
> 
> Remember whoever posts next, my name starts with an A and has two commonly used nicknames. I'll add to that, one is the first three letters then a Y, the other is just the last four letters of my name.



Ass-y-hole?


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 11, 2011)

Tree said:


> ^Ivan
> 
> Cause it's in his username. I could be wrong




Nope! It's a ruse...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 11, 2011)

Dora?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 11, 2011)

^Justin


Not really on topic but I once met a kid whose name was Antberfn. I shit you all not. It's like when the parents were picking names they just facerolled on the keyboard and picked whatever was on the screen.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 11, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Dora?





getting colder , Ivan is actually a component of my last name..

EDIT:

Dead Undead = Andrew?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 11, 2011)

^William

And not quite. That's actually pretty far off. Same number of syllables though.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 11, 2011)

-42- said:


> Johnathan?



Sorry, nope.

I'll give you two clues (but no cheating and wikipedia'ing etc.):

1. seven letters
2. patron saint of Ireland


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> Sorry, nope.
> 
> I'll give you two clues (but no cheating and wikipedia'ing etc.):
> 
> ...



Patrick.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 11, 2011)

^ Dave.

I got one!


----------



## Rook (Jun 11, 2011)

^Mike 



JeffFromMtl said:


> ^Jack.



I like the way you think, same number of letters but not quite there yet.

Tbh I don't know if the Americans are aware we use this as a verb, lol.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 11, 2011)

^Tristan? Just taking wild guesses.


Chickenhawk said:


> ^ Tiffany?



What have you been smoking? 
I AM A DUDE!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 11, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> and to whoever tried to guess mine- not even remotely close  though you do get credit for creativity



You mean your name really isn't Amstrad Popfrig?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 11, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^Maurice
> 
> I'm 100% uncertain.
> 
> Also I'm not Charlie. A clue, my name is used as a verb in colloquial British English. There aren't many names you can say that about...



Josh.

Or Fuck.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 11, 2011)

^

Nostradamus.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 11, 2011)

^Leandro?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 11, 2011)

^Markus?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 11, 2011)

^Try again. :3


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 11, 2011)

^Victor?

Someone has guessed my name in this thread, though for someone else.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 11, 2011)

^Absolutely not 

Told you guys it's impossible!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 11, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^Justin
> 
> 
> Not really on topic but I once met a kid whose name was Antberfn. I shit you all not. It's like when the parents were picking names they just facerolled on the keyboard and picked whatever was on the screen.



Haha nope, but close man. Very close.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 11, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Patrick.



Nope. Try again.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 11, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Haha nope, but close man. Very close.



Jimmy?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 11, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Haha nope, but close man. Very close.



Timmy?


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 11, 2011)

Murmel- Robin? I'm really lost, and I can't be bothered to see if you lwft any clues, this thread is kinda messy~ 



BucketheadRules said:


> You mean your name really isn't Amstrad Popfrig?


Not at the moment, but I might adopt that one  

A clue for mine- it's a Hebrew name, and I share it with another rather famous Jewish-American person.


----------



## Devotion (Jun 11, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Murmel- Robin? I'm really lost, and I can't be bothered to see if you lwft any clues, this thread is kinda messy~
> 
> 
> Not at the moment, but I might adopt that one
> ...



Jahweh?

Tip for mine: 7 letters, French one


----------



## Murmel (Jun 11, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Murmel- Robin? I'm really lost, and I can't be bothered to see if you lwft any clues, this thread is kinda messy~
> 
> 
> Not at the moment, but I might adopt that one
> ...


I left the clue that it's not a Swedish name, it appears in a number of countries with slight variations in some of them. It's not common anywhere really, but it's not like z0mg uncommon either.
I can give another hint, if you add 'us' after the name it ends with anus.





dragonblade629 said:


> Ryan?



That name totally appears in non English speaking countries. Not


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 11, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I left the clue that it's not a Swedish name, it appears in a number of countries with slight variations in some of them. It's not common anywhere really, but it's not like z0mg uncommon either.
> I can give another hint, if you add 'us' after the name it ends with anus.



Ryan?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 11, 2011)

Asrial said:


> ^Leandro?



Not really.. It's Leah and Rob...



No I kid, you're right... Well obviously cuz you didn't GUESS...


----------



## Asrial (Jun 11, 2011)

^ I'm just good. :3
But what's my name?


----------



## Devotion (Jun 11, 2011)

^ made of taffy... Tiffany? Otherwise Mikael?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2011)

No one guessed my name... I don't get how this game works anymore...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 11, 2011)

^Kevin.





dragonblade629 said:


> Jimmy?








Murmel said:


> Timmy?



 nope guys, it starts with a J though.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 11, 2011)

^James?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 12, 2011)

^

Alex

?¿


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Jstring said:


> ^Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jordan??


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Luke?

I think I lose at this game.....


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn mine was guessed quick!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ Steven Colbert? (Ignoring the fact your user name is Anthony Ferguson )


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 12, 2011)

Michael? 

I gave a clue on the last page, if you really want to check (and you probably should xD )


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 12, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Michael?
> 
> I gave a clue on the last page, if you really want to check (and you probably should xD )



Joseph?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 12, 2011)

^Gertrude? 




Prydogga said:


> ^James?



 Nope... Running out of J names though


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 12, 2011)

Jstring said:


> ^Gertrude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jorge?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 12, 2011)

^Jesse? For Jstring.

And I can give a hint to the dudes:
It's a traditional scandic name, and has nothing to do with taffy.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

^Lars


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Luke, as has been said 

You will never guess mine...


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Alberto? 



Fun111 said:


> ^Mike



Nope!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Bingo! . I will go with Joel for you... Don't know why. First thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, can't guess you again... Or can I?


Lukifer said:


> ^Lars


Nope.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 12, 2011)

^
Odin?



I believe my name originates in the Latin part of Europe, it has a couple of variations. Begins with an A.
There is a sea with almost the same name.


----------



## Rook (Jun 12, 2011)

^Adrian?

I'm amazed how many four letter verb names there are, and they all seem to mean 'steal', lol. No I'm not jack haha


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 12, 2011)

^Jack


----------



## Murmel (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^Adrian?
> 
> I'm amazed how many four letter verb names there are, and they all seem to mean 'steal', lol. No I'm not jack haha



Finally someone guessed it right 

I actually  my name, I got lucky.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Adrian?




Asrial said:


> ^Jesse? For Jstring.
> 
> And I can give a hint to the dudes:
> It's a traditional scandic name, and has nothing to do with taffy.



YES!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 12, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Jorge?



 Awwwww no. Enrique?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 12, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^
> Odin?



Nope. 
I think my name might be too hard to guess. 
Another clue! My full name is boiled down to my username.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 12, 2011)

Asrial? Is that a name? 

I hope it is, because it sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 12, 2011)

Nope, but my real name is hidden in it.  Go figure now!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 12, 2011)

Arial?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 12, 2011)

Nope. So I guess I have to say the most revealing clue. Ever.
Two first letters.


----------



## Rook (Jun 12, 2011)

^Your name is as? I thought Aase was a girl's name?

Wait.... Are you cheating? I didn't think there were any of those lady woman things on this board...

wtf...




dragonblade629 said:


> ^Jack





Fun111 said:


> ^Adrian?
> 
> I'm amazed how many four letter verb names there are, and they all seem to mean 'steal', lol. *No I'm not jack haha*


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 12, 2011)

^bill


----------



## Rook (Jun 12, 2011)

I c wut u did thar

no 

Also I decided your name is Phil


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rick?


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Steve?


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Kevin


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 12, 2011)

^Luke?

EDIT: that was random, I swear!


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jun 12, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> ^ Kevin



Nope! Pretty close though!


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 12, 2011)

^Keith?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 12, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Nope. So I guess I have to say the most revealing clue. Ever.
> Two first letters.


 
Lars!


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jun 12, 2011)

fwd0120 said:


> ^Keith?



Starts with a C not a k!


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

^Calvin


----------



## failshredder (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Luke


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2011)

/\ Steve


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

^steve?


----------



## -42- (Jun 13, 2011)

^Fred?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

^phil?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 13, 2011)

^Ronnie


----------



## -42- (Jun 13, 2011)

Dale?



fwd0120 said:


> ^phil?



Like I said before, six letters.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

^Aaron

What part of the state are ya in man?


----------



## -42- (Jun 13, 2011)

^Wayne?



fwd0120 said:


> ^Aaron
> 
> What part of the state are ya in man?



Aaron is five letters. 

San Luis Obispo County.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 13, 2011)

^Joseph?

I deliberately left out my sig. I'm sure I link to my band's site, and my name's on there, and that'd make it way too easy.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 13, 2011)

^
Chris?


----------



## Edika (Jun 13, 2011)

^James?

That is a good bet for Australia 

The English version of my name is quite common (or Spanish or almost languages) but you get extra points if you find the Greek version hehehe!


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Lars!



My name is not Lars. But I believe I can come in connection with several men named Lars... 

Anyway, the two first letters of my username is the two first letters of my real name. There's very few names that has that feature, and for christ sake, my name is NOT Aase!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 13, 2011)

^ Damnit, your name has me really intrigued... Asgard? Like in Thor  I don't know, that sounded really Nordic to me, it starts with 'As', and it's the only Nordic-sounding name that I could think of.


----------



## Rook (Jun 13, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^Ronnie


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Damnit, your name has me really intrigued... Asgard? Like in Thor  I don't know, that sounded really Nordic to me, it starts with 'As', and it's the only Nordic-sounding name that I could think of.



Nope.  (I kinda love that noone can get my name at this point. What is it now, page 3? )
EDIT: My name has been a mystery for 6 pages! O_O


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Nope.  (I kinda love that noone can get my name at this point. What is it now, page 3? )
> EDIT: My name has been a mystery for 6 pages! O_O



^Ashton? Or Aston?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2011)

^ Jason.



-42- said:


> Dale?



I WISH My name were Dale


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

Jstring said:


> ^Ashton? Or Aston?



Wrong nationality


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

I got it!!! Aslan!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2011)

Jstring said:


> ^Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close, but no cigar...

And I dunno if anyone guessed Lukifer's name yet, but it's probably Luke.


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Anyway, the two first letters of my username is the two first letters of my real name.



Asshole?


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Many times! Mine is easy. ^ uhhhhh Randy?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys, Asrial's name is Tiffany. He's a guy, but his parents were very 'free-thinking'.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 13, 2011)

^  x 100


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Guys, Asrial's name is Tiffany. He's a guy, but his parents weren't convinced.


 
Fix'd


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

at you guys! 
Still unguessed though!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> at you guys!
> Still unguessed though!



Assar?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> at you guys!
> Still unguessed though!



Astrid?


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 13, 2011)

^Tom?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 13, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> ^Tom?



Fraid not mate... my name was revealed a few pages back.

Begins in C, ends in onnor.

That's the only hint you're getting.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cdjentshonodjentonnor?!??! Thats a weird name. I think Misha would suit you better.....


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> at you guys!
> Still unguessed though!



Ascot?


----------



## JamesM (Jun 13, 2011)

Taint.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Assar?



You have no IDEA how CLOSE that was! It is literally 1 letter away from my everyday name. Dunno how to formulate it. But my name is very very close to that!


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

^ Assan


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

assarl?!?! idk

EDIT: Ninja'd by..... luke?


----------



## -42- (Jun 13, 2011)

Lucius? 



The Hiryuu said:


> ^Joseph?



Someone already guessed Joseph. Incorrect.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

steven?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

^Your name is Frank. Just a guess. 

But I said, in regards to my "alternate name", it's 1 letter you need to change to get the alternative name.
And! This is the final clue I am giving out now! If you can't solve my name, then you are screwed. 

A bear.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> ^Your name is Frank. Just a guess.
> 
> But I said, in regards to my "alternate name", it's 1 letter you need to change to get the alternative name.
> And! This is the final clue I am giving out now! If you can't solve my name, then you are screwed.
> ...



Asgar!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy shit, is it Aslan?


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I got it!!! Aslan!



I guessed Aslan first!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I guessed Aslan first!


Fuck I just rememberd Aslan is a lion


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2011)

@Asrial: I can't believe it's taken so many folks guessing, it was pretty freaking obvious  

^ Steve?

EDIT: I've been saying steve a lot  .... but I stand by it... You're steve


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

To all the peeps saying Aslan: wtf have you been smoking and can I have some too?

And yeah, t'was pretty easy :3

TO SUMMARIZE MY NAME:
It starts with A and S, is a nordic name and involves "a bear".
I WONDER


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Well Ive been drinking but not smoking...........

Asar?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2011)

-doublepost-


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuckin' Asbjorn/Asbjörn?

Can't do a Norwegian/Danish Ö


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha I googled nordic names meaning bear and got Asbjorn too!! That is possibly the coolest name ever!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Haha I googled nordic names meaning bear and got Asbjorn too!! That is possibly the coolest name ever!


Considering 'björn' is bear in like all the Scandinavian languages, I think we got it now


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Fuckin' Asbjorn/Asbjörn?
> 
> Can't do a Norwegian/Danish Ö



GOD DAMMIT we have a winner! You are now entitled to merry the Ben & Jerry icecream factory and recieve ten free Daemoness guitars! IN SPACE.
Yes, my name is Asbjørn.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd gladly take 10 Daemoness's, and the B&J factory 
I only know of one other person that has A-something-björn in his name, and that's a dude called Ambjörn at my school. It's not common at all in Sweden, dunno about you Danes though


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

Nah, it's quite uncommon. I once saw a boy in my supermarket where I work whose name was Asbjørn. Also, when I used to play WoW, one of my guildmates suddenly appeared to be called, you guessed it, Asbjørn!

It's incredibly rare on a global scale though. :3

And an odd funfact; my little sisters name is one of the most unique in the world, as she got a unique spelling of it. Only one in the world whose name is written as it is!


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Can you make a video of you saying it so I know how to pronounce it??? Im a dumb redneck from Oklahoma, USA so I would butcher it haha!


----------



## Asrial (Jun 13, 2011)

At around 0:08 they say the name. Of course followed by an "epic wrestling act with epic phat danish farmer-accent".


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> At around 0:08 they say the name. Of course followed by an "epic wrestling act with epic phat danish farmer-accent".




Couldn't catch it. Is it pronounced abs-jewrn(something like that, I kinda base it off the scientist Oersted but with the different O )


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2011)

I think you say it like "Ass-bee-on" or something like that...


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 13, 2011)

Edika said:


> ^James?
> 
> That is a good bet for Australia
> 
> The English version of my name is quite common (or Spanish or almost languages) but you get extra points if you find the Greek version hehehe!


 
Nope. My name is the same as 2 swedish melo/death drummers.


----------



## -42- (Jun 13, 2011)

Tomas?  (not Meshuggah)



fwd0120 said:


> steven?



Nope. Here's another hint, a lot of people accidentally call me Conner, even though my name only has a few things in common with Conner.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 13, 2011)

^Cunt.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going with James or Andrew.
I'm horrible with names.








For SOME reason, I'm thinking my name might be easy to guess.
Just a hunch.


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Ummm...Taylor?



The Armada said:


> ^Cunt.



Your mother can give me cloudy-head any time.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 14, 2011)

-42- said:


> Ummm...Taylor?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mother can give me cloudy-head any time.




I have no clue as to how you guessed that.



You said earlier a bit about 'Connor'.

I'm going to say either Sean or John.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 14, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I'm going with James or Andrew.
> I'm horrible with names.
> 
> For SOME reason, I'm thinking my name might be easy to guess.
> Just a hunch.



James. 



-42- said:


> Ummm...Taylor?
> 
> 
> Your mother can give me cloudy-head any time.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 14, 2011)

42 - Conrad?

To hint at mine...you could VERY loosely make a connection to Futurama from mine.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 14, 2011)

^ Hubert? . I can't think of something 'loosely' related to Futurama... Had to straight up with Hubert.



Asrial said:


> To all the peeps saying Aslan: wtf have you been smoking and can I have some too?



One of my close friend's name is Azlan . He's from Malaysia though. And FINALLY we know your name, damnit.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 14, 2011)

^Yup, I got an ungodly name. 
And an everyday pronounciation of it: Aas-bjöern. Pressure on the vowels. Quite frankly, it's hard to explain the danish letter Ø.

Ø - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 14, 2011)

-42- said:


> Tomas?  (not Meshuggah)
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Here's another hint, a lot of people accidentally call me Conner, even though my name only has a few things in common with Conner.


 
Nope. Drummers from In Flames and Arch Enemy.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2011)

^cybersyn
josh?
since you live on the gold coast im guessing you surf and i have a mate josh who is a great sufer haha


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2011)

Asrial said:


> ^Yup, I got an ungodly name.
> And an everyday pronounciation of it: Aas-bjöern. Pressure on the vowels. Quite frankly, it's hard to explain the danish letter Ø.
> 
> Ø - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So it's like a Swedish ö?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 14, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> 42 - Conrad?
> 
> To hint at mine...you could VERY loosely make a connection to Futurama from mine.



Bender?


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 14, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^cybersyn
> josh?
> since you live on the gold coast im guessing you surf and i have a mate josh who is a great sufer haha


 
Nah I live on the Sunshine Coast. 3 hours north of the Goldy.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Nah I live on the Sunshine Coast. 3 hours north of the Goldy.



in that case...
tim?


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 14, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> in that case...
> tim?


 
Negative.

But Im going to go out on a limb and say you're Zach?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2011)

you got it!
i give up


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2011)

So...Why aren't you arseholes guessing my name?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 14, 2011)

leandroab said:


> So it's like a Swedish ö?



Pretty much.

CrushingAnvil: Mike


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 14, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Bender?



You're absolutely on the right track, just trim it down a little (After biting my shiny metal ass)

And Cybersyn = Daniel.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2011)

CrushingAnvil = Jebbedaiah


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Leo?



The Hiryuu said:


> 42 - Conrad?



Wrong, but on the right track.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 14, 2011)

^Collin?


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Dave?



dragonblade629 said:


> ^Collin?



The first and last letters are correct, we are getting warmer.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 14, 2011)

^Christian?


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Asrial said:


> ^Christian?



Like I said before, six letters.

Geez, Asbjørn...


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 14, 2011)

^cullen?


----------



## Asrial (Jun 14, 2011)

-42- said:


> Like I said before, six letters.
> 
> Geez, Asbjørn...



Gawd, I'm tired so my short-term memory is derp right now.
I know your name now then!
CALVIN!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2011)

-42- said:


> Leo?



You got the animal right...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 14, 2011)

Leonardo? 

EDIT: NO ONE will EVER guess my name


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Joseph. 



Asrial said:


> Gawd, I'm tired so my short-term memory is derp right now.
> I know your name now then!
> CALVIN!



Closer, but not quite.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 14, 2011)

-42- said:


> Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> Closer, but not quite.


Damn, you're good!  ... Collin?


----------



## Rook (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow 11 pages. I expected this to die after everyone realises you pretty much can't win on P2 and this is actually the longest way possible of just asking people's names hahaha.


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Buzzkill...



JosephAOI said:


> Damn, you're good!  ... Collin?



No, Calvin was closer.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 14, 2011)

^Colton

Oh and Crushinganvil=Jimmy


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey-Zeus. 



Lukifer said:


> ^Colton
> 
> Oh and Crushinganvil=Jimmy



Calvin was still closer.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Camden?


----------



## 5656130 (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Jesus?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

^Hector?



5656130 said:


> ^ Jesus?



Sorry, I'm not John Petrucci.

Hint: Yu-Gi-Oh!
I would've said the movie whose main character I was named after, but that would be way too easy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> ^Colton
> 
> Oh and Crushinganvil=Jimmy


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

Herman.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 15, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> You're absolutely on the right track, just trim it down a little (After biting my shiny metal ass)
> 
> And Cybersyn = Daniel.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 15, 2011)

The Hiryuu = Ben

CrushingAnvil = I know it. Starts with P.

Dead Undead = Sam?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 15, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> You're absolutely on the right track, just trim it down a little (After biting my shiny metal ass)



BEN!

Hey Ben!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, it's Ben. Taking the first syllable from my last name alongside it gets Bender.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> The Hiryuu = Ben
> 
> CrushingAnvil = I know it. Starts with P.
> 
> Dead Undead = Sam?



Not quite.  I think that was already guessed for me.
CrushingAnvil - Philip?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 15, 2011)

^^^ Rick Ross?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope.
^Reginald?


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

Boris?



Dead Undead said:


> ^ Camden?



Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

Camron?

Boris is so far off I can't even...


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

What about Lizzy? 



Dead Undead said:


> Camron?



No, but you're getting there...


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Camilo? I can't think of anything else that sounds similar to Cameron.


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

Alberto. 



Alberto7 said:


> ^ Camilo? I can't think of anything else that sounds similar to Cameron.



Nope.

Starts with 'C' ends with 'N' and only six letters.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

Carmen?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

Carmen


EDIT... fucking


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

Colton


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet Willy Rollbar? 



Dead Undead said:


> Carmen?



Nope. On the right track. I could give you a hint but it would give it away.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 15, 2011)

camron?


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't I already guess your name? 



fwd0120 said:


> camron?



Nope. Look at a US map for a little while, you'll probably know it when you see it.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 15, 2011)

Canton


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

Canton like Canton Ohio? lol


EDIT: FUCKING 'd AGAIN!!!


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha man no luck today! ^^^ Ralph


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok I've figured out why I'm being called all these weird-ass fucking names.... 

My name starts with a J though


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

Joan (of Arc)?

(btw, if you can see what my guesses are you get a rep)



Lukifer said:


> Canton



Look west.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 15, 2011)

^^^ Carson


----------



## Murmel (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> ^^^ Carson


I don't think he's that fabulous


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

^Ozma?



Lukifer said:


> ^^^ Carson








EDIT: Fuck you Murmel, I'm more fabulous than you could ever be.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

-42- said:


> Joan (of Arc)?
> 
> (btw, if you can see what my guesses are you get a rep)
> 
> ...


 
Nope, my names so fucking short if I give away more info I'd prolly be giving the answer  

I've prolly already said too much in this post


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 15, 2011)

^Bo


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 15, 2011)

-42- said:


> ^Ozma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet I finally get one!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 15, 2011)

CrushingAnvil is peter.

Now get mine.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 16, 2011)

^Logan


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^Logan



My only hint. It starts with a B.


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2011)

Broseidon?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 16, 2011)

MFB said:


> Broseidon?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 16, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


>



Brian?


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 16, 2011)

your totally a john


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 16, 2011)

Brandon?


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 16, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> My only hint. It starts with a B.



Bronson


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 16, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Brandon?


----------



## 5656130 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^Hector?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seems i forgot to play the game. Nope sorry my names isn't hector


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

^ James?


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2011)

Alfred^


----------



## DILFalmighty (Jun 17, 2011)

^alfonzo


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Alfred^



Alfred in portuguese is Alfredo. And it's not Alfredo 

It's a portuguese name!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 17, 2011)

^
José or Carlos, becuse every male in Spanish or Portugese speaking countries are called that.


----------



## 5656130 (Jun 17, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> ^ James?


 
Nope!


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

^ Matt?



Murmel said:


> ^
> José or Carlos, becuse every male in Spanish or Portugese speaking countries are called that.



Fucking stereotypes   I'll give you a clue: starts with a G!


----------



## pink freud (Jun 17, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> ^ Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking stereotypes   I'll give you a clue: starts with a G!



Gabriel? 

I'm guessing that because Catholicism is huge down there, isn't it?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 17, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> ^ Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking stereotypes   I'll give you a clue: starts with a G!



Gavin?


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2011)

^Jason

Someone's gunna get one of these random guesses right sooner or later.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 17, 2011)

Gustavo???


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Luke


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 20, 2011)

scottro202 said:


> ^ Luke



Scott

Wonder how I got that one.


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Uh, Cletus? Yeah, Cletus.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 21, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Uh, Cletus? Yeah, Cletus.



Nope.

My name begins with an A, and has a form in almost every European, though I think the form I have is derived from Greek. The masculine Italian form of the name is the feminine form in most other languages.


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Uh, so Andrew, right? IIRC Andrea is masculine in Italy?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 21, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Uh, so Andrew, right? IIRC Andrea is masculine in Italy?



Finally someone gets it!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 21, 2011)

^
Eyjafjallajökull


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Wrong country, sorry. I actually have two first names though (and no middle name ). One's pretty traditional Norwegian (read: stereotypical) and the other is more popular all 'round Anglicized Europe and America. The second one is also both common as a surname and first name!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 21, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Wrong country, sorry. I actually have two first names though (and no middle name ). One's pretty traditional Norwegian (read: stereotypical) and the other is more popular all 'round Anglicized Europe and America. The second one is also both common as a surname and first name!



Smith?


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope. My initials are L M.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2011)

^^Ryan...just because


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 21, 2011)

^Dexter


----------



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope mine are SP


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 21, 2011)

flint757 said:


> Nope mine are SP



Steven?


----------



## flint757 (Jun 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Steven?



Damn lol

ya it's Steven


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 24, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Nope. My initials are L M.


Leonardo


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 1, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Nope. My initials are L M.



I just randomly got an idea,
Leif?


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 2, 2011)

Yup. There's another name beginning with M after that, though.


----------



## Rook (Jul 3, 2011)

Marten? Mikael?

Missy?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 3, 2011)

^Terry?


----------



## Rook (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol, I thought somebody guessed my name?!?!? Apparently not.

It's a word that's also used as a verb in this country, and isn't Jack or Jimmy (the last two suggestions).

I think Dead Undead's actual name is James, because there are lots of people called James.

That or Travis.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 3, 2011)

Travis was closer.
And idk if someone guessed your name. Didn't bother to go back through 14 pages of this.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 3, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Yup. There's another name beginning with M after that, though.



Martin.


----------



## Curt (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Richard Simmons, don't lie, we all know it's you.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Korg (Jul 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


>


Aron ?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 4, 2011)

^Emil


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 4, 2011)

...jake? or maybe jonathan. i'm SURE that nobody will ever find mine.


----------



## Korg (Jul 4, 2011)

^ 
Don Corleone


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Martin.



Well that's not fair, now is it?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

@Korg

George.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2011)

^ I'm going to go with... Frank.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ I'm going to go with... Frank.



Not quite... Starts with a T.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Trank?


----------



## sahaal (Jul 5, 2011)

you're from Melbourne, I'm gonna go with... Colin?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 5, 2011)

Korg said:


> ^
> Don Corleone




you get it Korg,my name is Don Corleone.huh,what?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

^ Al


----------



## Rook (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously, I'm amazed this thread lives on.

I'm gunna start another 'make a random guess about the person above you's attributes that you couldn't possibly know unless you've been told' thread.


----------



## Interloper (Jul 5, 2011)

Jimbo


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 5, 2011)

^ Andy.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 5, 2011)

^Todd


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

^Bluto

and no. Not Todd.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 6, 2011)

^Tucker.
Bluto is a cool name. I wish my name was Bluto. Or Eddie.


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 6, 2011)

^zebov.....Zachery?


----------



## Korg (Jul 6, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> ^zebov.....Zachery?


Johnny


----------



## TimSE (Jul 6, 2011)

Greg

Mine is too easy


----------



## Korg (Jul 6, 2011)

Not greg 

Timothy, you never know?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

^Calvin



ZEBOV said:


> ^Tucker.
> Bluto is a cool name. I wish my name was Bluto. Or Eddie.



Nope, not Tucker.
And yes those names would be awesome.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 7, 2011)

^Anthony?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

James



johnythehero said:


> ^zebov.....Zachery?


Nope.

I have the first name of a famous drummer, but spelled differently.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 7, 2011)

^Neal?



Spaceman_Spiff said:


> ^Anthony?



No, my name starts with a T.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^Neal?
> No, my name starts with a T.


Yep.
Tim?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 7, 2011)

^"Famous drummer" gave it away. Love Peart.

No not Tim.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^"Famous drummer" gave it away. Love Peart.
> 
> No not Tim.


Tosh.0
And there are lots of famous drummers!


----------



## Korg (Jul 7, 2011)

Since when was Calvin a Danish name (hint: my name is slightly common in Denmark)

oh and Zebov, Derek?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 7, 2011)

^I dunno man. I guessed. Christian?



QUOTE=ZEBOV;2560121]Tosh.0
And there are lots of famous drummers![/QUOTE]

Not hardly 
I was named after the main character in a movie played by Brad Pitt.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 7, 2011)

^^^ Tyler


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 8, 2011)

Try again.

We guessed yours, right?  I think we need a way to identify who has and who hasn't been guessed.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup mine has been guessed correctly about 5 times now.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 20, 2011)

Bumping this, seems like fun. inb4 b&


----------

